# Blondinette pigeons



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

New Blondinette pigeons photo




Hope you like it

Regards


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Love this breed, They are certainly a good representation. 

Do you know the genetics of the breed? 

Is it toy stencil and frill stencil? And the birds in the pics I am guessing is a blue on the left and not sure on the other, brown maybe..


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi NZ Pigeon

yeah i think it's more than one stencil gene

the cock is black and the hen is brown


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful pigeons!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are lovely!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice looking birds. You are lucky to have so many beautiful birds.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

egpigeon said:


> Hi NZ Pigeon
> 
> yeah i think it's more than one stencil gene
> 
> the cock is black and the hen is brown


Thanks, I am still learning about the colour genes that make these fantastic colour pigeons


----------

